# 11:5:1 weisco pistons with upgrade cams



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 750 brute force motor that I'm building I put the 11:5:1 weisco pistons in it I'm just wondering will the added compression how much does it affect the starter on turning it over and also think I'm going to put some cams in it which cams should I go with If I do would I have to upgrade my valve springs or can I use the stock ones? input please!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have 11.5:1 wiseco pistons in my 08 brute with factory starter and never had a problem....been running the current build since late 2009.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

What kind of difference did the pistons make?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine were pretty noticable.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

why not just do a standard bore kit with matched and proven combinations instead of mixing 2 different combos together, oh ya, stay away from hot cams, they suck and very little performance gained from them!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dunno what the op's reason is, but for me, it was apart due to an accident from the previous owner and they were available so I dropped them in. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

chevzr2 said:


> why not just do a standard bore kit with matched and proven combinations instead of mixing 2 different combos together, oh ya, stay away from hot cams, they suck and very little performance gained from them!


I was def happy with the small gains achieved from stage 1 hot cams ...it wasn't like spraying the dope but a nice difference as a stand alone mod . I'm certain it wouldn't be a noticeable difference installed with an 840 high comp engine , but using it alone in a stocker made me moist  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

so what cams should i go with ? thats the answer im looking for thanks


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

get a set of WEB 150I or WEB 504


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah go with some web cams, and like stated above STAY AWAY from the hotcams, they truly are JUNK !!!! You would be better off buying a kit with pistons, cams and springs. When you get kits all the parts just work alot better together than mix matching them. Depending on which cams you go with, you will most likely need valve springs too, it really depends on the lift of the cams. I run AMR stage 2 cams and I had to get springs, mine are kibblewhite double springs.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Any comments on Megacycle cams? good or bad?


----------

